# Black Morels in N.E. Kansas?



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi. Just curious if anyone has experience with finding Black Morels in Kansas? Or more specific, the N.E. part of the state? Dont think I have really ever seen any, but maybe just havent targeted them specifically. 
I'm getting geared up for the season in the Lawrence area (yellows/whites), I get the feeling its going to be a good one, 2016 was very disappointing here, and last year was better but no real killer patches, and many of my go to spots were not hitting. Did find some new spots though, which is always awesome. 
Thanks, and happy hunting


----------



## Lynn Embley (Mar 23, 2018)

LFKhunter said:


> Hi. Just curious if anyone has experience with finding Black Morels in Kansas? Or more specific, the N.E. part of the state? Dont think I have really ever seen any, but maybe just havent targeted them specifically.
> I'm getting geared up for the season in the Lawrence area (yellows/whites), I get the feeling its going to be a good one, 2016 was very disappointing here, and last year was better but no real killer patches, and many of my go to spots were not hitting. Did find some new spots though, which is always awesome.
> Thanks, and happy hunting


I found some blacks in se kansas couple years ago in Miami county near Paola ks.


----------



## Lynn Embley (Mar 23, 2018)

I found some blacks in se kansas couple years ago in Miami county near Paola ks.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Right on, seems like they ought to grow up here too. I do know a lot of Morel hunters here though, and no one has ever brought up the subject. 
On a related note, lots of rains in the forecast up here. Should be perfect timing, the anticipation is really killing me!


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lynn Embley said:


> I found some blacks in se kansas couple years ago in Miami county near Paola ks.


sorry, but Paola is not SEK,lol need to be south of Ft Scott to be SEK


----------



## lookinundercowpattys (Apr 22, 2014)

LFKhunter said:


> Hi. Just curious if anyone has experience with finding Black Morels in Kansas? Or more specific, the N.E. part of the state? Dont think I have really ever seen any, but maybe just havent targeted them specifically.
> I'm getting geared up for the season in the Lawrence area (yellows/whites), I get the feeling its going to be a good one, 2016 was very disappointing here, and last year was better but no real killer patches, and many of my go to spots were not hitting. Did find some new spots though, which is always awesome.
> Thanks, and happy hunting


Ive only ever found them on hillsides around lakes in ks. Far and few in between. Not something I set out to get but always in the early stages.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

lookinundercowpattys said:


> Ive only ever found them on hillsides around lakes in ks. Far and few in between. Not something I set out to get but always in the early stages.


Nice, thanks for the info. I'm just getting ancy, waiting for a warm spell around here


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Lynn Embley said:


> I found some blacks in se kansas couple years ago in Miami county near Paola ks.


Have you found any yet? I've looked several times without any luck.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Are these blacks or just large greys? They were in a spot we've hunted for years but I've never found any quite this color before.


----------

